# How would you go about finding the answer to this code question?



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You mean 1/0 conductors ?


----------



## Dizzykidd (Aug 3, 2016)

probably it literally says #0


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Table 300.19A has your answer
Nec 2008 100ft


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Do so much prep that you already know 99% of the key words or buzz words. Tom Henry did have a key word index, but, most likely that won't be allowed in the test.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Buy and own the NEC Handbook and stop screwing around with the Codebook.

Such a generalized query is sure to be early in Article 300: Wiring Methods.

Something like Table 300.19(A) Spacings for Conductor Supports.

In a pinch, taking a multiple guess test, go with (C) ... just because test writers have a bias for (C).


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Your key word would be the main subject of the question, "Raceway", it could be conductors, or supporting, but raceway is what you're looking to do something with. Don't worry about wire size for now. In the index, under "Raceways" go to "supporting", right there under supporting is "conductors, vertical". 300.19.
You could have started with "Supporting", or support, but there's no subcategory vertical, or conductors.
You could have started with "Vertical", but there is no category "vertical". 
The index is laid out kinda weird, but it makes sense when you get the hang of how they word things.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't bother with the index. It's just a bunch of numbers that won't give you an idea of how the book is laid out. 

When I started to look things up using the table of contents it gave me a better understanding of how the book is laid out. Eventually you won't even use that. 

Plan(200s) build(300s) use(400s) your question is a build question. Since it a general question and applies to all raceway types, it will be in the beginning of the 300s.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Even if you are using the index, you have to figure out how your question would apply to what section. An example would be light fixtures. You could find them in several sections, but how does it apply to your question. Are you calculating a load (200s) are you wiring it with a method (300s) are you looking for construction specifics (400s) or maybe a specific occupancy (500s)?

On another note, the ebook doesn't have an index, only a table of contents that goes into sub sections.


----------

